# Barn find just add shipping contaner.



## Jeff54 (Jan 24, 2015)

France e-bay.

44 VINTAGE 1920's 1950's PEUGEOT THOMANN AS ALCYON DIANTY SELCO ARGENTA BIKES

http://www.ebay.com/itm/44-VINTAGE-...CYON-DIANTY-SELCO-ARGENTA-BIKES-/161266126880


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 24, 2015)

*Hilarious!

There you have it!  The ultimate statement regarding the preeminence of American Classic bicycles in the global marketplace........Just one  AVERAGE 1930s American bike can be worth as much as the barn full of Euro trash.

American Balloon tire bicycles-  Best in the world!*


----------



## Duchess (Jan 24, 2015)

Often arbitrary market value does not equate quality just as rarity does not equal market value.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 24, 2015)

Duchess said:


> Often arbitrary market value does not equate quality just as rarity does not equal market value.




Well said !


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 24, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Well said !




Unfortunately, I took a good look at the other  items the seller has listed, he ain't giving nuthin away! Nuthink!.. A pro dealer.. odds are, if there was something inside that pile he could market well, that whole group wouldn't be for sale or, he'd picked through what's good and left a few salted "20's-50's" bikes for the sale. Based on his other bike items which  appear to be 'at market',  I'd say the seller has put a appropriate   marketable value, given the conditions. 

Hate it when ya can't pull the wool over somebody's eyes, don't you!??


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 24, 2015)

looks like some really neat stuff to look thru  you know  we left more ww1 and 2 bikes -over the pond than were bought back -one mans junk


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Unfortunately, I took a good look at the other  items the seller has listed, he ain't giving nuthin away! Nuthink!.. A pro dealer.. odds are, if there was something inside that pile he could market well, that whole group wouldn't be for sale or, he'd picked through what's good and left a few salted "20's-50's" bikes for the sale. Based on his other bike items which  appear to be 'at market',  I'd say the seller has put a appropriate   marketable value, given the conditions.
> 
> Hate it when ya can't pull the wool over somebody's eyes, don't you!??




Huh ?


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 24, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> looks like some really neat stuff to look thru  you know  we left more ww1 and 2 bikes -over the pond than were bought back -one mans junk




My thoughts too,I would love to take a look through those bikes. With those pics it is impossible to put a value on them.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 24, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Huh ?




_" A pro dealer.. odds are, if there was something inside that pile he could market well, that whole group wouldn't be for sale or, he'd picked through what's good and left a few salted "20's-50's" bikes for the sale."
_

 Salting a group is to insure there's a few good appearing items inside the group to entice buyers or bidders. It's done at auctions in groups where 1 type of collectible is being sold.  As an example, in coin collecting, they'll sell a whole coin roll filled with one good coin at each end and say it's not been searched through. 'salted' At times in e-bay you may see a pile of coins, or other small collectibles with 1 photograph, and smack dab in the center they'll be a valueable coin.. however when ya get it, the side you could not see will be  worthless, 'Salting a group' 


_"Based on his other bike items which appear to be 'at market', I'd say the seller has put a appropriate marketable value, given the conditions."_

 The seller does not appear to be one who'd ruin his reputation by 'salting' a group. Moreover, experienced enough to place a group value with an appraisal 'at the market'. I.E you're going to get what you paid for. 

_" Hate it when ya can't pull the wool over somebody's eyes, don't you!?? " _ >> *Joking! *


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 25, 2015)

im really not grasping your point. racing guys value race bike ,wheelmen look down on 30's stuff some of my best thing came from a famous dealer in England who did not value original stuff so 16 years ago I got a WW1 Triumph motorcycle in original war paint (WW1 brush field paint) for 7,000 bucks    a dealer who sells Vincent's Brough's and the like he didnt understand why I wanted that "piece of crap" his words


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 25, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> im really not grasping your point. racing guys value race bike ,wheelmen look down on 30's stuff some of my best thing came from a famous dealer in England who did not value original stuff so 16 years ago I got a WW1 Triumph motorcycle in original war paint (WW1 brush field paint) for 7,000 bucks    a dealer who sells Vincent's Brough's and the like he didnt understand why I wanted that "piece of crap" his words




No prob cause I'm failing to see yours too..

but lemme get this straight. You're suggesting that, a guy on e-bay who deals in old bike parts, has near 1,000 bike part listings too, and targets his listings at the e-bay US market.  collectible, used  and other wise, even has a handle by the name of 'FRENCH-OLD-BIKE' would be laughing at dumb American's who'd be interested in a pile of old bikes? Just because he's in France? 

I'm suggesting that he's selling 44 dusty bikes where you'll be getting variations of 40 $10-20 buck bikes (France market because shipping to the US would be nutz) and 4 that might be worth having. Because, it's not that some are not older, it's  crazy dumb Americans don't have much interest in foreign bikes and he knows it. . And simply from  1 of his auctions I know because, I've bought stuff from the France e-bay, Germany e-bay, foreign non-English written  sites,  and each time I had to teach the seller how to get stuff out of their own dang country without getting robbed by their ingenious postal system. what's worse is, the greater majority in those countries don't speak English, and I don't speak French/German so I had to rely on word translators, and they're are not perfect, they get even more confused when you're trying to teach em how to send it for less than double your final price. His shipping prices illustrate he's been around the block a time or two. And that; He most certainly knows exactly what he's doing. 

regardless, unless you actually live in Europe and transporting them is convenient, send some photos of you dancing on the Eiffel Tower with your WWII military  treasure from that pile while you're there eh.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 25, 2015)

their are antique dealers who fill up shipping containers , I know 2 that import French country antiques ,theu also throw in what ever is a deal.                                                                                                  
we had a regular customer at the  Brimfield antique shows that would buy American TOC bike and ship them home to Germany when he had a container full . where their is a will their is a way  I have shipped 2 containers with early motorcycle parts and motorcycles thats the market for these I see euro bicycles at antique shows often , sorry just going by what I know  .


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 26, 2015)

to send one bike from the Us to my "europe"; does cost also a lot of money !!


----------

